# Technique, Theory, Playing Tips and Tricks > Theory, Technique, Tips and Tricks >  Is it wrong...

## pursuitofwisdom

to place a sticker(s) on your mandolin? I see nobody doing this, perhaps keeping tradition, but guitarists and so forth plaster their instruments, would putting a nice sticker on my mando make it less professional or unserious or be totally blashpemous? :Laughing:

----------


## catmandu2

This is an excellent question, pursuitofwisdom, and fortunately you have posed it here on the technique and theory forum, to which we may provide theoretical speculations on the matter.  Of course, it depends entirely on the subject matter of the sticker; here, for example, is an image that  I think would enhance one's mando mojo:

----------


## jschall84

I have a bunch of stickers on my super cheap-o JB Player mando. I mainly play this mando in a cow punk honky tonk band. Nobody cares in the crappy dive bars that we play. Plus it covers up the cracks from when it met the business end of a cowboy boot. Any instrument nicer than that, I would never think about putting stickers on it.

----------


## Denny Gies

That is totally a personal decision.  But some will say that putting stickers on your mandolin will negatively effect the tone.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Hey, if Rhonda Vincent and the Dawg can put a sticker on their mandolins, have at it.  :Cool:

----------


## billhay4

I'll chime in with an alternate viewpoint. It will diminish the value of your  instrument. If this isn't important to you, go for it.
Bill

----------


## Mandolin Mick

It's not wrong, as in immoral, to put a sticker on your mandolin. McCartney put a Detroit Redwings decal on his famous Epiphone Texan guitar that he played on Yesterday. But, most musicians, including me, think it looks amateurish.  :Wink:

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Put the sticker on your case,leave the Mandolin alone - i agree with *Mick,*it tends to look a bit amateurish (IMHO).I do however have a USA flag sticker on my elec.Guitar - but then i'm worse than amateurish on that & nobody sees it anyway,
                                                                                                                                                       Ivan

----------


## JEStanek

It's not wrong but you might be judged for it.  I would say it may harm the resale of your instrument.  You may hve to be famous in order for a sticker on a mandolin to _not_ decrease its value.  With as tone crazy as mandolinists seem to be and attributing every little thing to contributing postively or negatively to tone production and plate vibration, I think a sticker on the body would make people think og a bad effect on tone, for right or wrong.

Me, I wouldn't pay much for a used mandolin with stickers OR signatures of famous mandolinists on it.

Jamie

----------


## Randi Gormley

I used a bit of electrical tape to keep a pickup from falling off my instrument, and it left a very nasty sticky residue that I can feel every time I touch it. The trouble with stickers is they get worn, torn and fall off and you have to deal with what's left. But if you don't care, then it doesn't matter. It's your instrument, plaster it with whatever makes you happy.

----------


## Mandobart

Anything but a mandolincafe sticker will horribly affect the tone, resale value and general attractiveness of the player...

I personally haven't put stickers on any instrument, but don't think any less of anyone who does.

----------


## Markus

> Me, I wouldn't pay much for a used mandolin with stickers OR signatures of famous mandolinists on it.


This.

What you do to your instrument that you plan to keep forever has nothing to do with me. 

I hope I'm never so judgmental as to not be using my ears when I hear a new musician play ... thus, unless you're trying to sell it - knock yourself out.

I'm not really a fan of doing this to acoustic instruments, but electrics are another story [esp if not collectible]. If it's a quality acoustic, it could be around in 50-100 years and that sticker might have another owner [or many]. A nicer instrument I tend to try to keep more pristine.

----------


## journeybear

> It's not wrong, as in immoral, to put a sticker on your mandolin. McCartney put a Detroit Redwings decal on his famous Epiphone Texan guitar that he played on Yesterday.


GAH!!! And it isn't even affixed with any attention to aesthetics!




> It's not wrong but you might be judged for it.


Really. And who needs that? Unless, of course, you are trying to distract people from judging your musicianship ...  :Whistling: 

I say, stick with stickers on your case, not your instrument. I have seen lots of stickers and slogans on guitars and banjos, whose large flat surfaces may support this activity. Not that I am saying it's OK to do this on a flatiron ... it just seems a less decorous method of decoration than inlay or purfling. Maybe it's just a bit _too_ rock 'n' roll for me. Yes, even me.  :Grin: 

This calls to mind my favorite quote from the Nixon/White House tapes, when discussing whether to carry through with a proposed dirty trick: "We could do it, but it would be wrong."  :Disbelief:   :Laughing:   :Confused:  You could indeed do this, and it's really up to you to decide whether it's wrong, but you had better have a good quick story to tell, because you _will_ be asked about it.

----------


## Mandolin Mick

McCartney did that when he was with Wings. My guess is that he placed it in a position  so that when he was playing his arm wouldn't cover the sticker. Just a guess ... but it looks lame no matter how you slice it ...  :Disbelief:

----------


## journeybear

OH!!! Redwings - Wings - ... D'oh!  :Crying:  Still, it's off center, and in a weird place. And it detracts from a piece of musical history, IMO. As to whether it will affect its value should it ever come up for auction ...  HA! Made you look!  :Grin: 

BTW, I have been mulling over putting something on my plain A headstock. I really want a "The Gibson" script logo inlay there, but a sticker might suffice. That's as far as I would go, and it's only because that is a traditionally decorated area, and what belongs there anyway.

----------


## JEStanek

There are some modified by imagery instruments that attain legendary status (but I doubt yours or mine will with any stickers).

See this one the Parrot Loar (71055) at the Mandolin Archive.


Jamie

----------

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## Mandolin Mick

The Beatles never cared about aesthetics and just looked at their instruments as tools. Several examples besides the sticker ... the psychedelic spray paint jobs they did on their axes in `67, Lennon's guitar with different knobs that didn't match, Lennon's drawings on his Gibson acoustic, McCartney using duct tape to keep the pickups in place on his first Hofner bass, etc.  :Laughing:

----------


## journeybear

Thanks for that, Jamie. I agree. And bear in mind - gaudy as that is - a lot of work went into it, rather than just slapping on a sticker. Personally, I believe that should be loaned to me, where it can be played in the natural habitat of parrots and (love 'em/hate 'em) Parrotheads. Only thing is, I would have to keep turning it over to display it. But I'd be willing to make that sacrifice. Anyone care to start a petition?  :Confused: 

I am waiting for the stencilled mandolin to be offered as an example of where the urge to decorate one's instrument can lead.

And Mick - you're right. Tools used to create the music which is the real goal. It's only rock 'n' roll. This is part of the reason people smash their guitars or throw picks and drumsticks into the audience - they are done with them, the music having been created and faded, the all-important moment being over.

----------


## AlanN

The only 'sticker' I would care about is the one inside the mandolin, signed by the right guy, right date, right writing utensil  :Wink:

----------


## JEStanek

Actually we had a member stencil a cowboy scene on a Weber mandolin.


Jamie

----------


## Mandolin Mick

See, now I think most of us would consider that artistic expression ...  :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

That's the one I meant! Oh, the discussion that went into that decision! And for nearly three years!  :Smile:  And this does belong in the category of artistically decorated instruments, which I think is the result of much more intensive and creative effort than slapping a sticker on an instrument. But, to each his/her own. I wouldn't personally, other than as mentioned before. But that's just my opinion; *I* could be wrong.  :Wink:

----------


## catmandu2

I like graphics.  It doesn't bother me in the slightest.  Some instruments can be greatly enhanced with a three-dollar sticker




Of course, if I had expensive mandolins I'd probably abstain.  Yeah, I never put any stickers on my classical or flamenco guitars...(but Paul's wings sticker was always cool...although I am biased being from D-town)

----------


## Cheryl Watson

One man's tacky is another man's art.  Do whatever you want!

----------

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## Alex Orr

1. Tacky.

2. It will really hurt the resale value.  Hell, it may not have any more resale value depending on what kind of mando you've got.

3. May affect the tone and volume by hampering resonance of the top.

4. Did I mention tacky?  Seriously, folks love to talk about the beauty of the wood and the nice stain on a good mandolin.  Covering that up with a sticker would be anathema to a lot of the cosmetic qualities inherent in a good mandolin.

All this assumes a good mandolin.  I suppose if you're playing an el cheapo mando with dull wood and a wild, lousy (or just unnatural) stain, then it may not detract that much.

FWIW, in terms of really nice guitars, I'd assert that most folks feel and act similarly.  Show me a pro with a nice Martin, Collings, Santa Cruz, or Gibson that has stickers on their guitar.  A rock guy putting stickers on a cheap Yamaha acoustic, or run-of-the-mill strat isn't even in the same category.  FWIW, I've always thought the idea of putting stickers on any electric guitar seemed kind've tacky and silly.

----------


## tkdboyd

I had a beater of a F that I taped a homemade stenciled "Dudeinbrothel" on the headstock; either people didn't get it or didn't find it funny so I took it off...but it was a really cheap awful mandolin. I wouldn't put a sticker on any of my current instruments--it is yours to do with as you please!

----------


## Ivyguitar

Had a Hammer of Thor sticker on my Altman's tailpiece cover.  I removed it because the word Altman is already a synonym for Hammer of Thor.  It was just redundant.

----------


## pursuitofwisdom

wow! thanks for all that response...not so on the fence anymore, I think I will abstain although I play a piece of crap at the moment. For what its worth I have a great sticker (which can be seen here http://www.bravefriend.net/cart/medi...DSC03854_1.JPG) that has a dog on it that is identical to my pal that passed away awhile ago...I was debating cutting out the dog and placing it somewhere on the mando. Kind of over the idea now though, but in retrospect I do plan on getting a better mandolin one day, maybe sooner than later. :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Mandolin Mick

So glad you found the wisdom you were looking for ...  :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

You know, now that I see the sticker in question and read the story about it, I understand your motivation. I have to say, though, that one thing that has always kept me from using any of _my_ stickers - and I have a collection (as a result of not using them, natch) - is the fear that whatever I stick them on will slip from my possession, and that will bug me. Not losing the thing, but losing the sticker. (I know my priorities are out of whack; no need to point it out.  :Wink: ) For instance, after years of holding off on putting a cherished Red Knuckles & The Trailblazers bumper sticker on any of my iffy vehicles, I finally took the plunge on Journeybear The Van. That was good for a couple years, I got some comments and conversations from it, but when the van died, so went the sticker. And of course the band has disbanded.  :Frown:  I think I have another one ... somewhere ... Anyway, I can only imagine how losing a sticker that you have that kind of emotional connection to would affect you. Yeah, I'm probably overthinking this. Kind of what I do.  :Grin:

----------


## JEStanek

Something like your dog sticker could go on the headstock (if it fits) ok enough. I wouldn't put one on the body ever.  My cases have lots of stickers/patches on them.  That's the place I use for sticker expression.

Jamie

----------


## pursuitofwisdom

very good point journeybear...i would be a bit more than bummed if that sticker got lost and subsequently off production or unable to find again. and a case is a great alternative to collecting these unique stickers...i need a good case now

----------


## Steve Ostrander

[QUOTE][It's not wrong, as in immoral, to put a sticker on your mandolin. McCartney put a Detroit Redwings decal on his famous Epiphone Texan guitar that he played on Yesterday. But, most musicians, including me, think it looks amateurish.  /QUOTE]

As a Detroit Red Wings fan, I would think that would enhance the value of the guitar.  :Smile:

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Dawg has a sticker on his Loar (as in signed by Lloyd) headstock. Rhonda had a cool sticker that said Weber on the headstock of her Smith Creek. It all depends on where you put it.

----------


## journeybear

And who you are. Mr. Grisman can do pretty much whatever he wants with a mandolin (in more ways than one) and not too many people are going to feel like saying he can't. I wonder if there are people out there planning to do much the same to emulate him - if they haven't already ...  :Whistling:

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I'm all for stickers. It's your instrument, go for it.

----------


## Markus

> It all depends on where you put it.


Thinking on it ... the right one, the right place, can be positive. I like Dawg's Dawg headstock sticker, partly because that sort of thing [on that sort of instrument] is unique. 

For me, a custom truss rod is in my eventual future  ... I guess that would be considered not much different from an extremely expensive sticker.

With the time I spend playing, the importance of my mandolin in daily life ... I'm not going to look too strange at anyone's personalization, naming, rattle, or anything else that makes the instrument `theirs'.

If it affects the sound significantly, I might have a judgement about their ears though  :Wink:

----------


## catmandu2

Of course everything depends on one's relationship with one's instrument--and the image you want to project (and how much one values others' perceptions).

I wouldn't mind plastering practically anything on my bluegrass bass.  However, I wouldn't put any stickers on my jazz bass on which I play (ahem) _serious_ music.  I' have some nice flower stickers and such on my conga drums and various folk instruments.  But nothing ever went on my classical and flamenco guitars to defile their purity of elegance, which I experienced when I looked upon them.

Life is a state of mind.

----------


## Dobe

I had an 'OPUS' brand guitar awhile back that I graced the headstock with an image of an animated penguin !   :Laughing:

----------


## barney 59

Yes do it!  Hopefully it's a highly sought after vintage instrument or at least one that is likely to be in the future. Maybe you can carve a couple of initials into it as well. This is to insure that there will always be a ready supply of great playing instruments available to poor and struggling musicians in the future who couldn't possibly buy a pristine unaltered and completely original instrument but a totally defiled "player" may be in their grasp!

----------


## Willie Poole

I have seen some bullet hole stickers that I have been wanting to put on a mandolin but haven`t as yet...A banjo playing friend of mine has them on his banjo head and they attract quite a bit of attention, people wanting to know how he kept from getting shot also... He tells them the banjo belonged to someone else when it got shot up.....I mean those look real, I think they are available at Bass Pro Shops....

----------


## Geordie

> people wanting to know how he kept from getting shot also... He tells them the banjo belonged to someone else when it got shot up...


"This banjo saved my life, man.  Didn't know they were bulletproof, did you?"

----------


## Marty Henrickson

Anybody but a banjo player would have enough sense not to stand behind such an obvious target!

----------

Misty Stanley-Jones

----------


## William Smith

Its like anything,,if it feels good do it!!,,,By the way I heard this years ago "what mandolin player spraypainted a Loar strings and all Blue or was it Red",,Someone shall I say "eccentric"  Buzz Busby/ Frank Wakefield??,,Does anyone know this story?

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Sounds like a Frank Wakefield thing. I know he baked his Loar in the oven. He uses a saddle that he made out of some sort of plastic. With that said the mandolin still sounds great. I don't know about the red paint, I seem to recall something about red paint.

----------


## journeybear

> Anybody but a banjo player would have enough sense not to stand behind such an obvious target!


And think it would offer protection from a bullet - or that others would believe him.  :Wink:

----------


## barney 59

Yep Frank's mandolin was red at one point. Showed me the dings that he put in it when he tossed it across the room in some sort of meltdown. Frank said, "I gave up drinking after that." or something to that effect.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

*Here's* a great interview with Frank Wakefield where he talks about what he did to his Loar.

----------


## yankees1

I don't know, but --------------------a sticker on a Dude, Gil, Ellis, Heiden and other top end makers, just doesn't go over in my mind as being fashionable or reasonable !  :Smile:

----------


## journeybear

At 50 posts in, thought it would be time to tally up the votes so far. By my reckoning (not very scientific) I make it 6 for, 14 against, for a 70% disapproval rating. There were a good number I had to omit due to ambivalence (I wouldn't do it to mine but if you want to, go for it; it's OK for a beater but not for a nice one; etc), because I am not a statistician and don't know how much weight to give to opposing viewpoints within a single response. But even if this isn't an exact determination of statistical analysis, I think the OP has gotten a fairly good general idea of where people stand on this issue. Personally, I'm a little surprised that the disapproval rate wasn't higher, but then again, we are very much in favor of personal expression and freedom around here.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Pete McPherson

Do you own the mandolin? If so, it is yours and noone else's, therefore do with it what you want!

Will some people think it tacky? Yes. Might it detract from the sound of the instrument? Possibly. Will some think it "amateur?" Abosolutely, but think it best to remove all doubt of THIS with your playing/performance!

I'd say go for it. Though I much prefer the traditional look of varnished wood on all of my instruments, I believe I would actually enjoying seeing a mandolin player tear it up with a bunch of Nirvana-esk stickers on his instrument.  :Smile:

----------


## Rob Brown

I have a "wall hanger" mando with a steam locomotive decked out with funeral flags painted on it. But, it's a wall hanger and not a player.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I've actually been looking for an artist for a few years that was good enough to do the parrot Loar (or is that Loar parrot?) on the back of my Gibson. Someday when I find one it will be there.

----------


## Brazilgrass

I've put a sticker on the back of mine.
It's just a Kentucky KM-140-S, but it is the best mando I've ever had.
 :Wink: 
Getting rid of the glue residue is not that difficult, really. Using some thin sawdust is one way to make it easier.

----------


## George R. Lane

It is yours, so you can do what ever you like.

----------

stevedenver

----------


## stetson

> to place a sticker(s) on your mandolin? I see nobody doing this, perhaps keeping tradition, but guitarists and so forth plaster their instruments, would putting a nice sticker on my mando make it less professional or unserious or be totally blashpemous?


Uhmmm.... Yeah... it's wrong.  :Disbelief:   :Grin:

----------

stevedenver

----------


## bmac

mandolinmic said:

"The Beatles never cared about aesthetics and just looked at their instruments as tools. Several examples besides the sticker ... the psychedelic spray paint jobs they did on their axes in `67, Lennon's guitar with different knobs that didn't match, Lennon's drawings on his Gibson acoustic, McCartney using duct tape to keep the pickups in place on his first Hofner bass, et"

*The Beatles were terribly concerned with aesthetics...* All about image.... Putting tape or majic marker on your instrument is a counter culture aesthic statement.. The "tools" of the Beatles were messages themselves. You don't reach their level without caring about aesthetics. Quite the opposite.

----------

journeybear, 

stevedenver

----------


## farmerjones

Stickers seems like an electric intrument deal. Many times, an electric instrument is just a solid chunk of wood, an excuse to hold some pickups.
No acoustic threat by a sticker. I'm not a mandolin luthier, but i have scotch brited down a fiddle. It reduced the surface tension that was held together by thick coating. It made the fiddle louder. The best sticker placed in the wrong place could mess with the tone of an accoustic rig.  But I dearly love a blocky old telecaster with a few old STP stickers. That says, you worked at the DX station outside of town while you was waiting for the Devil to give you the location of that old crossroads.  :Wink:

----------


## Mark Walker

I personally wouldn't 'sticker' an instrument.  My Silver Angel mandolin has an oil-painting portrait of an angel by the luthier - Ken Ratcliff - which someone once announced on stage as a 'decal.'  I took offense at that as it's an original work of art:    

 

But to each his own!   That's what makes us all unique!  Cheers!

----------


## darrylicshon

I would never put a sticker on any of my instruments , but do what you want

----------


## mandroid

There is more room on the cases for more stickers .. that is where I put Mine  ..
 There..  Fiberglass is best.

----------


## Marc Ferry

The mandolin is awesome because of its high and pure sound, and putting stickers on it might make it look less high and pure. I personally think it wouldn't look good... but it's your choice!

----------


## Mark Wilson

> At 50 posts in, thought it would be time to tally up the votes so far. By my reckoning (not very scientific) I make it 6 for, 14 against, for a *70% disapproval rating*.


 In my youth that was all the reason I would need to start some stickering.

----------

PaulBills

----------


## Ky Slim

http://www.mandolincafe.com/stickers.html


Maybe one of these??

----------


## Fr. White

I would like to point out that the OP's question is just short of 3 years old.  I figure he has probably either decided to not put stickers on his mandolin thanks to our wise advice or he has stickered the living daylights out of the poor thing by now.  Either way maybe this horse has been beaten to death?  :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

> Either way maybe this horse has been beaten to death?


Oh ,no, sir! Never say never. Dead horses were made to be beaten.  :Cool: 




> Do you own the mandolin? If so, it is yours and noone else's, therefore do with it what you want!


Oh, no, sir! You may think you own your mandolin, and you may have access to it any time you want, but mandolins belong to the mandolin community. You only have it, for now, and if you sell it or give it away, you don't lose it, you only lose your turn.  :Wink:  

Here's a style of decoration that shows some of you are being too conservative and shortsighted. Jenny Lewis showed up on The Tonight Show last week with a delightfully decorated Martin.

 

You see? This is the way to go. Paint your instrument to match your pantsuit, and bass drum head, and the fabric draped over the organ. You've got to look at the big picture.  :Smile:

----------

Ky Slim

----------


## OldSausage

Am I the only one to say "to heck with being unique"?

No stickers. Do you hear me? None!

----------

Johnno, 

PaulBills

----------


## Fr. White

> Oh ,no, sir! Never say never. Dead horses were made to be beaten.


Well in that case  :Smile: 

Heck forget stickers man....I have one word for you: BEDAZZLER

----------


## lukmanohnz

My first mandolin came with a sticker already on it.  It said "Made In Indonesia."

----------


## journeybear

Hey, come to think of it, so did my first solid body electric, a MandoBird IV. And my second one had a sticker on it that said "Malaysia." Looking back it this now, I get a feeling of ... malaise.  :Whistling:

----------


## JeffD

While it might not be to my taste, I entirely understand the impulses involved. A musical instrument is (despite what folks say) not just a tool, certainly not a tool in the ordinary sense. It is a gateway to a dimension of sound, an access to communication of things that are not easily spoken. It makes sense that such an object would inspire us to decorate, customize, honor, and love on it.

Is hanging bits of feather and thread and beads from the headstock any different (in intent)?

I saw an exhibit antique opium pipes and paraphernalia and many of the pipes were decorated, for similar reasons. 

How many of us decorated and customized our first cars. It was more than a tool to get us from here to there, it was a door to a world not yet explored, a kind of freedom we yearned for. Today it just gets us to work and back, so we are not as inclined to decorate.

Many tools are purely functional, but some become special through the kinds of experiences they directly enable. And you want to get your hands on that specialness some how, and acknowledge it.

----------


## Steve Ostrander

I put stickers on my 1964 Fender Mustang back in the day....man, I wish I had those stickers back.... :Smile:

----------


## journeybear

OMG, yes! That's exactly why I've always been reluctant to put bumper stickers on my vehicles. I would miss them terribly if the contraption ever went kerphlooey (and they always do). I did finally talk myself into putting a Red Knuckles And The Trailblazers sticker on one old van, one I thought was going to last - and believe me, I put it on in a very knuckleheaded way (to cover a dent on the body) - and dontcha know, it lasted maybe a year after that. Bye bye, van ... bye bye, sticker ...  :Crying:  Oh well!

----------


## lorrainehornig

I personally wouldn't put a sticker on my mandolin. I've received case stickers at different events, but I can't bring myself to put stickers on my case either. I think the thought of it brings back bad memories of the time I put stickers all over my Dad's desk...and I mean ALL over it. He wasn't pleased.

----------


## D C Blood

> I would like to point out that the OP's question is just short of 3 years old.  I figure he has probably either decided to not put stickers on his mandolin thanks to our wise advice or he has stickered the living daylights out of the poor thing by now.  Either way maybe this horse has been beaten to death?


Sir...If we couldn't resurrect old, beat-up warhorses of threads once in a while, The Cafe might run out of things to discuss.  Wait till you've been here a while...

----------


## Ky Slim

I know that this is not what this post is about but I have seen colorful sticker dots placed on fretboards to help beginners learn fingerings.

----------


## Fr. White

'Scratch and sniff' stickers maybe...so if you get really bored during some guy's solo at a jam you can atleast entertain yourself sniffing them.

Or heck put them under the strings on the fret board so that as you fret the notes and the string vibrates it releases a cloud of scent.

----------


## belbein

> The Cafe might run out of things to discuss...


  No chance.  I'd just do another movie review if things ever got slow.

----------


## Cecily_Mandoliner

> I personally wouldn't put a sticker on my mandolin. I've received case stickers at different events, but I can't bring myself to put stickers on my case either. I think the thought of it brings back bad memories of the time I put stickers all over my Dad's desk...and I mean ALL over it. He wasn't pleased.


I have had a hard time putting a sticker on my pristine cases. But, when my A-style case got a weird dent on the front (probably from taking it on the bus), I finally put a sticker over it. And, I like the new Mandoline Cafee stickers so much, so I put one on the back of my Washburn case, to help answer that all-too-frequent question "what's in the case?"
Lorraine, I too remember getting in trouble with my Dad over stickers. He'd brought home some sticky paper, and my sister and I went crazy drawing on it, cutting it up, and I plastered my bedroom door with these. And, since that wasn't quite enough, I added those crazy Wacky Pack stickers. Oh, was he miffed! I learned quickly how stickers really mess up paint! I am sure there was a lesson that involved repainting that door! :-)
And, no I wouldn't consider a sticker on my mandolin.

----------


## bart mcneil

I suspect that putting a sticker on my main mando would increase the value of my instrument at least as much as the cost of the sticker.

----------


## journeybear

:Confused:  Not to those who prefer a clean (unstickered) mandolin, of which there are many. (Is it time to tally the votes so far?) While you may feel that the total value of an instrument is the sum of the value of the instrument plus the value(s) of whatever has been added to it, in actuality some things diminish the total value when added. More is less.  :Wink:  This dynamic is at the core of the purpose  of this thread (if there really is one). I'll bet you knew that and are just kidding around, but at the moment I believe my ability to discern such nuances are somewhat diminished, for reasons I daren't numerate.  :Whistling:

----------


## journeybear

OK, so ... I make it 10 for, 25 against, 5 OK for cheap mandolins, 11 in a "whatever" capacity. I created that to account for opinions along the lines of, "I wouldn't, but you do whatever you like." Such a post gets a No and a Whatever. So the notion is still getting a mostly negative response, if somewhat modified. I know - whatever!  :Laughing:

----------


## Kennyz55

So I guess this is wrong?

----------

